# Automatic Taper Trouble Shooting



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Automatic Taper Trouble Shooting
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted on 2bucks "build a better taper" thread that got off topic- I thought it deserved its own thread
I will add to this as I come across problems tuning up tapers.

I was once told this is knowledge to be sold, not to be told.....
but thanks to youtube and gossipy techs this is less and less true
---------------------------------------------------------------------
MY OPINION ON LUBRICANT:

WD40 AS I POSTED IN ANOTHER THREAD IS NOT GOOD TO USE AS IT DRIES OUT PLASTIC AND RUBBER PARTS (PLUNGERS, PLUNGER CUPS, WIPERS, NYLINER BEARINGS, NYLINER SEALS, TENITE BEARINGS, CHAIN ROLLERS, CREASER WHEELS, GOOSER GUIDES, GOOSER ASSEMBLIES ETC.)
USE BAZOOKA OIL OR EVEN BETTER PNEUMATIC (AIR) TOOL OIL OR FOOD GRADE SILICONE SPRAY (IT LUBRICATES,WATERPROOFS AND IS SAFE TO USE ON PLASTICS AND RUBBER) 
________________________________________________________________________________________________
TAPER REPAIR & OPERATION TROUBLESHOOTING:

THERE ARE LOTS OF THINGS TO LOOK FOR WITH SO MANY PARTS. I WILL LINK COLUMBIAS TROUBLE SHOOTING GUIDE ALONG WITH MY OWN INPUT (MOST WILL BE COMMON KNOWLEDGE TO YOU HARDENED VETERANS)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...1Tn155UgZHqz7Q

#1-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PROBLEM:
THUMP, THUMP, THUMP WHEN PUMPING

CAUSE:
DRIVE CLUTCH CONTACTING CHAIN ROLLER SCREW

SOLUTION:
1- MAKE SURE YOUR CHAIN ROLLER SUPPORT SCREWS ARE TIGHTENED
IF THAT CURES PROBLEM-GREAT!-IF NOT PROCEED TO STEP 2
2- PUT A PUNCH OR SCREWDRIVER TO THE ROUND HEAD SCREW GOING THROUGH YOUR CHAIN ROLLER AND GIVE A FEW TAPS WITH A HAMMER UNTIL YOU HAVE CLEARANCE

#2--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PROBLEM:
TAPE CATCHING ON BLADE DURING ADVANCE

CAUSE: CHAIN STRETCHED

SOLUTION:
1: TRY REVERSING YOUR CUTTER CHAIN- REMOVE COTTER PINS AND PUT THE SPRING SIDE OF CHAIN ON THE LINK TUBE SIDE AND VICE-VERSA, PUT BLADE ON THE REVERSE SIDE AND RE-INSTALL
IF THAT CURES PROBLEM-GREAT!-IF NOT PROCEED TO STEP 2
2: REPLACE CHAIN ASSEMBLY

#3---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PROBLEM:
TOO MUCH PLAY IN TRIGGER ASSEMBLY

SOLUTION:
LOOSEN SCREWS ON BOTTOM BAND AND MOVE BAND DOWN UNTIL HAPPY

*AS I READ THIS IT REMINDED ME OF THE ANNOYING WOBBLE ON THE TRIGGER, I MAKE SHIMS FOR THIS
REMOVE COTTER PIN, WASHER & TRIGGER INSERT IT OVER THE STUB SHAFT & RE-ASSEMBLE 
IF YOU NEED ONE PM ME AND SEND A POSTAGE PAID ENVELOPE AND ILL SEND ONE
THEY ALSO WORK AS A FRICTION WASHER ON THE NAIL SPOTTER WHERE IT PIVOTS

#4--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PROBLEM:
SLOPPY TAPE SPOOL

SOLUTION:
PLACE A FILLER O-RING BEHIND SPOOL

#5---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PROBLEM:
STIFF OPERATION

CAUSE:
MULTIPLE

SOLUTION:
1- CHECK CHAIN TENSION
2- CHECK FOR DENTS IN TUBE AND CONDITION OF PLUNGER ASSY.
3- CHECK FOR TIGHTNESS AGAINST TAPE WHEELS
WITH PUSH ROD ENGAGED (FREEWHEELING AS IVE HEARD IT CALLED) HOLD THE TAPER FACING AWAY FROM YOU WITH A FINGER UNDER THE WHEEL PRESSING THE BRAKE ROLLER SLIGHTLY BACK, WITH THE OTHER HAND SPIN YOUR WHEELS- NOT MOVING FREELY? PLACE A LARGE FLATHEAD BETWEEN THE WHEEL AND SIDEPLATE AND BEND SIDEPLATE SLIGHTLY AWAY FROM THE WHEEL SO YOU HAVE A LITTLE PLAY BETWEEN THE WHEEL AND HUB

#6-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PROBLEM:
SLOPPY CONTROL TUBE/GRIP

CAUSE:
GUIDES WORN

SOLUTION:
1- WITH CHANNEL LOCKS (USE INSTEAD OF PLIERS IN CASE STEP2 IS NEEDED) ROTATE THE GUIDES SO THE WORN SIDE IS FACING DOWN, UP OR OUT- THESE CAN BE ROTATED MANY TIMES AS NEEDED BEFORE REPLACEMENT IS REQUIRED.
2- IF STILL SLOPPY TAKE CHANNEL LOCKS AND PINCH THE STUDS THAT HOLD EM' TOGETHER- IF TOO TIGHT, A SLIGHT TAP WITH A HAMMER ON ROUNDED PIECE WILL SPREAD THEM APART TILL YOUR HAPPY, A LITTLE PLAY IS FINE- DONT GET TOO ANAL
#7 MAY BE REQUIRED AFTER

#7----------------------------------------------------------------------------

PROBLEM:
ADVANCE LINK IS CONTACTING GOOSER ADJUSTMENT CAM

CAUSE:
IN NEED OF ADJUSTMENT

SOLUTION:
FIRST COMPLETE #6, THEN LOOSEN THE 2 SET SCREWS THAT HOLD IT TO YOUR CONTROL TUBE/GRIP AND ADVANCE IT UP TO THE CAM- GIVE IT A FEW THOUSANDTHS OF AN INCH CLEARANCE AN RE-TIGHTEN SET SCREWS.



I WILL EDIT THIS AS I CAN THINK OF ANYMORE BUT ITS 2AM HERE IN CALIFORNIA AND IVE GOT SOME TAPERS TO TUNE IN THE MORNING SO GONNA GRAB SOME SHUTEYE
IF ANYONE ELSE RUNS INTO A PROBLEM- ASK AWAY, I CHARGE $50/hr j/k


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks wrenchmonkey4,

I can see you will be a valuable addition to DWT. :thumbsup:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

mudshark said:


> thanks wrenchmonkey4,
> 
> i can see you will be a valuable addition to dwt. :thumbsup:


thanks for the warm welcome mudshark

i will update this list as i see em' or remember or as im asked questions

i will also add a list of the top places to check for loose screws as this is a common problem.


----------



## ejcelite (11 mo ago)

I'm having trouble with my tape not sucking back but actually ridging out when using my bazooka. Any tips on this?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

ejcelite said:


> I'm having trouble with my tape not sucking back but actually ridging out when using my bazooka. Any tips on this?


Brand and model?


----------

